# Best Position For My Internal Filters?



## Jafooli (4 Mar 2014)

So I have 2x Fluval U4 filters on the side of my tank, pushing the flow across horizontally, and then down the other side and across the substrate, but the plants along the back of the glass are bending and it don't look right.

Here is a terrible diagram of how that looks.






I had one filter using its bottom outlet (closest to back glass & diffuser) to provide bottom flow and co2 distribution.  The other filter in the centre using its top outlet for surface agitation and to also push the flow down the far side. My filters are not quite centred either. so both output nozzles were aiming towards the back glass. This would push the CO2 bubbles from the diffuser along the back, and also all my tall back plants at the back were nearly bending over, like a tree in a hurricane.

Today I tried this approach as my CO2 just seemed to rise up to quick, and I noticed people on here sticking there diffusers at the opposite end.





I also changed the other filter to the top output as-well. The flow coming down the glass now pushes the CO2 down and across the substrate, and the back plants are now not bending, but there not swaying much either, just real slow and gentle, But the water flow is still moving around all of the tank.

Its to early to say if I've improved my flow/distribution, from what I can see more co2 is dissolving, plants are swaying much less, but water is moving around all plants. So not sure how I know what good flow really is, as some plants are nearly idle, but like I say water is flowing past at a fair speed just not forcefully.

A 3rd option I thought might work, was to position both filters either side on the back glass instead, so kind of like how people position there spray bars only my filters can't stretch across like a spray bar.




I could try to aim both output nozzles to the middle of the front glass and hopefully the force would then push the water down and across the substrate in the same way a spray bar would.

Also to mention I am not very good at DIY, just like I'm not good at diagrams, so making a spray bar to attach to either outputs will be quite hard for me, and it may also make the tank look more messy. It would also be challenging as the output nozzles are strange shaped and quite small. Here is a picture: so to be honest I would rather keep it pipe/clutter free as I already have to look at 2 internal filters. 





Maybe someone could let me know what they think would work best, or how they would position them if it were your tank? and more importantly the placement of the diffuser. The way I have set it now seems to be good, but like I say not all the plants swaying like they were when I had one filter on bottom output, but the bottom output seemed to strong for the back plants.


----------



## kirk (4 Mar 2014)

Hi, I'd get rid of the fluvals as soon as funds permit. being honest I'm not a fan every u series I owned went in the bin as they slow down too fast. The + range were better. I'd look at for a ehiem external if you have somewhere for it to go.?


----------



## Jafooli (4 Mar 2014)

Cheers Kirk for the reply, What's the + range?

I cant go external I'm afraid not yet anyway till I have my own house, as its my parents house. They were already a bit worried with me having a 200 litre tank in my room lol as its above the living room and we had the centre wall removed under there but I'm not a builder but I guess it wasn't a support wall etc but they did put a beam across. I don't think a 200l tank should be any structural concern touch wood, but persuading them for an external might be challenging especially with it being upstairs + more weight and the risk of a leak, even though Its unheard of from what I know.

However my filters flow seem to be quite good, its just I'm not sure how much flow is needed in a planted tank, some tanks I see on videos the plants hardly move, other's the flow is real strong. Imo the water in my tank is circulating well as most flow is now concentrated at the top half of my tank so when it comes down to the bottom, its much more gently but still at a good speed, just not moving plants as much since they now don't have a jet stream targeted at them.

I would not rule out adding a power head, I can't remember the name of it, (Koralia) I think... most members on here recommend that one in other threads. So this could always be a option to give flow a extra boost if needed. But then again where to position a power head, and how do I know if my flow is not good enough as it is? I use to only have one filter in this tank, I only upgraded when my plants got larger and I wanted to add more fish, but I want to step up and try to achieve a tank of such beauty as other members on here. I've fixed my EI dosing, I cant upgrade lights. I now want to focus on co2 and flow distribution.

Thanks again.


----------



## kirk (4 Mar 2014)

If your happy with the way they clean up then all good. Hydro is a good idea definitely, I use a 900 in our tank it really helps with co2 distribution, that said if you get your filters in the right position you may not need one.  I cannot advise you on the best place to put yours as I'm constantly moving the Lillies and hydor korilina around  just when I think I've could not have distribution any better the plants grow or I rescape trim or move plants so it back to experimentin. Edit: forgot to say the + range was the model before the u.    Pretty old now.


----------



## Jafooli (4 Mar 2014)

Cheers for the reply Kirk,

I presume I would need the 1600 LPH Koralia for a 200 litre tank, but I will give my tank a month or so and see how things go as it is, unless someone can come up with a better method than what I am currently using. (Diagram 2). I just find flow a complicated one, as anyone can point a filter outlet at some plants and there you go you have moving plants, but then another person could position there filter to provide a nice, gentle flow around the whole tank, which is also co2 enriched, rather than a filter shooting at a diffuser / plants  (diagram 1). I also found the bubbles were pushed so fast from the diffuser by the output flow that they would speed up and then rise to the surface quicker because of the momentum. Where as now they get pushed down at a slower speed and slowly across the substrate. My tank now looks fizzy. So I guess flow/distribution is trial and error as well, with many factors playing a role, such as plants growing etc.

Hopefully someone can confirm if you can achieve good flow/distribution of nutrient's etc with out swaying every plant in the tank, as long as the water is moving in that area at a fair speed around the plant.


----------



## SA_Aquatic (4 Mar 2014)

Have you tried to use only one filter instead of two and see how your plants reacts to it?


----------



## sparkyweasel (5 Mar 2014)

This may sound stupid, but it's worth a try, and it won't cost you anything; put your filters at the left end of the tank instead of the right. Plants bending from left to right look better to many people than bending right-to-left.


----------



## Jafooli (5 Mar 2014)

Cheers for the replies.

SA.... I can't go down to one filter and would not want to risk it, I have quite a high bio load in my tank so I need the filtration, and I know its a planted tank but still to risky, + the aim is to achieve more flow with one filter there is about half as much flow, its just figuring out the positioning that's a problem, + in my mind I don't actually know what's good flow. When I check out members tanks / journals on here, some are so heavily planted there is no way every plant in there tank is swaying the same amount. If a plant is in the middle of a bunch of plants, the flow to it will not be as strong. So once again I'm probably over thinking it all. I think I should just spend some time on youtube looking at flow on people's planted tanks.

Where I have the filters now the plants are not actually bending no more, as the jet stream of flow is at the top of the tank now, so there not being bombarded by the bottom output now.

I will see how things go, if I get poor growth or notice more of a downfall I will take your advice sparklyweasel and see what it looks like right to left lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jafooli (6 Mar 2014)

Just a update regarding my diffuser, I have positioned the ceramic diffuser between both of my filters as I cant even get a green drop checker where it is now, many of the bubbles are now being sucked in between both filters so lets hope there dissolving. 

I hope my filters are strong enough to push all the bubbles through as not sure what's going to happen if the CO2 bubbles build up inside?
I presume my beneficial bacteria will be fine? I presume all the parts inside the filter will be fine also? 

I read that the above two things are all just a myth, and that beneficial bacteria also benefits from CO2. 

Well hope someone can assure me or let me know if that's a bad move, as I don't want to be killing my filter media.


----------

